# Question about specific title award letters



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Where did you see that? I don't think it is a title or award. If it was in a catalog it is a set of notations about the entry of the dog for that show.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

The ABSN could be an abbreviation for absent maybe. As Lily Cd Re said, it will all depend on where it was found.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Distance based accelerated nursing degree? Distance Accelerated BSN | Nell Hodgson Woodruff School of Nursing | University | Atlanta GA LOL

"A" is what is used if a dog is absent in an obedience or rally trial.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

ZM, ha-ha-ha! You're probably right, the dog I saw that had an "award" for ABSN probably completed the _Accelerated Bachelor of Science Nursing _degree. Who have guessed a poodle could be so smart?

Nah, I was playing around on the internet and ran across someone who had those alphabets after their poodle. D-ABSN could have meant Disqualified - Absent for a show, and stuck the word "Award" there for whatever reason. 

More likely, however, is this. I found a site, the All Breed Socialization Network (link). Maybe their dog got an award from there for completing one of the programs.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Then again, maybe we should ask rkj__ if Willard is working on his nursing degree...

​


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Willard says he can get you some narcotics and Poodle snuggles. 

LoL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

rkj__ said:


> Willard says he can get you some narcotics and Poodle snuggles. LoL



Darn! Blew his nursing career, has a record now and is banned from working as a Scent Narco dog. What a shame.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vita said:


> ZM, ha-ha-ha! You're probably right, the dog I saw that had an "award" for ABSN probably completed the _Accelerated Bachelor of Science Nursing _degree. Who have guessed a poodle could be so smart?
> 
> Nah, I was playing around on the internet and ran across someone who had those alphabets after their poodle. D-ABSN could have meant Disqualified - Absent for a show, and stuck the word "Award" there for whatever reason.
> 
> More likely, however, is this. I found a site, the *All Breed Socialization Network* (link). Maybe their dog got an award from there for completing one of the programs.



Wow people do certainly go to great lengths to give themselves gravitas. I don't see anything there that impresses me as anything better than just a trainer with resources to make a good looking website. I'm not saying these folks are perhaps great trainers, but I would rather see a bare bones website that references widely acknowledged credentials rahter than home cooked "titles" and programs. APDT membership, CPDT-KA certification, AKC, UKC CDSP titles all mean something to me.


I still think the thing you refered to originally reads like a catalog entry. OPEN is an entry class. D would mean dog/male. AB = all breed? Not sure on the rest.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Vita said:


> Darn! Blew his nursing career, has a record now and is banned from working as a Scent Narco dog. What a shame.


Bah hahahaha. Now that's funny.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> ... I would rather see a bare bones website that references widely acknowledged credentials rahter than home cooked "titles" and programs...


_Home cooked_ seems apt and is quite funny to me, but after taking a 2nd look I think it's a marketing strategy. Catchy name for their website, catchy idea for _rehabilitating_ the wayward dog, nice pics heavy on Pitbull mixes, and did I see a presumably naughty poodle in the pack? 

Sounds like their behavioral training program is designed and targeted mainly for the non-AKC dog with three paws heading to a shelter and the fourth paw on a banana peel, with desperate owners who never heard of CGC and other titles and might not be impressed or care about those. Petucation Training found a niche, and this link on their page shows they have the traditional CGC title for behavior for $20. 

Interesting what you find surfing the Internet...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is all about selling something! Yes on the pitties and mixes, lots of them. There is a niche for everything and everyone. I was talking with my private obedience trainer this week. She only works with people who are dedicated to showing in AKC/UKC and CDSP pbedience. Her older dog is not very friendly (although she has an OTCh) so she never did a CGC with her and she doesn't plan to with her puppy (who will also probably end up with an OTCh). As a result she is not very familiar with how the CGC testing works, but she did help me with one a few weeks ago since I needed some people milling around for one part of it. She watched the rest of it and today she was pretty interesting to talk about it with. She thought it was potentially pretty scary to do the parts where the evaluator has to put hands on the dog. She said she never wants to work with problem dogs or have to put hands on a dog she doesn't know very well. I understand how she feels and am happy enough to leave her niche working performance teams while I do CGC tests and work with the occasional problem dog that came from a rescue or that never got great puppy training. I have turned people down though. I once gave a consult to a woman who had a dog that had zero bite inhibition. The dog tried a number of times to break skin on my arm and was unsuccessful only because it was winter and I had on heavy sleeves and the dog was small. I recommended to her that she re home the dog because it was never going to learn not to bite with gusto and that I thought it was unsafe for her elderly mother to have to live with it. Those are not easy conversations to have, so being willing to do that is another niche.


----------

